# wizzard shakes and dont move



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

picked up some wizzard slot cars from a buddy, rebuilt them with new shoes,springs, brushes, put in new arms i had. the cars move very free but when you put them on the track it looks it look like a jitter bug going down the track an marley moving. but when you pick up the back end they scream like the should when you give it throttle. is it a setup issue that the front end isnt getting to much contact. i took the front tires off to see if it gets better contact to the shoes and no. any info would be great, thanks brett


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What arms did you replace them with.
Sounds almost like you have Tomy timed arms in them.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the fast responce Hornet, there were some spinners in there, 35 and 36, i replaced them with with the same gauges just new, not thinking the mags are pretty strong, so i took them out and the cars ran great. and the power supply needed to get turn up, getting into ho from 1/24. so every bit of help helps me out, thanks brett.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

brett, understand that Tomy and BSRT chassis use a motor brush assembly that is 90 degrees different than Tyco and most other brands. you need to see if the line between the comm segments is nearly in the middle of the armature stacks or way off to one side. nearly centered would be for everything EXCEPT TOMY and BSRT. there might be SOME advance in timing but not drastic.
on TOMY and BSRT arms the line between the comm segments is way out of line with the center of the armature stacks.
have a look again at that.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Not to confuse but, the TOMY mega G has tyco(in the middle) timed arms.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

neo, good point that i forgot and overlooked. thanx for the back up


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> but when you pick up the back end they scream like the should when you give it throttle


based on the above, it is not an wrong arm problem:
the wrong arm will not scream.

so, issues i would consider:
1>power to the track? how many amps
2>shoe tension (may need more)
3>guide pin length! if you friend had a tomy track and you have MM or tyco the pin may be too long.
4>out of round front end

let us know what u find out


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

came to the conclusion that the mags were to strong for the volts i had on my track, also brought the ride hight up a little so the mags are not dragging on the rails. works great, like i said got out of 1/24 and getting into ho, so any feedback would be appreciated. thanks for the responce everybody.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

brett, cool, good work man. keep on reading other threads for more info.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to have you back Al.:thumbsup:

We might not see eye to eye on alot of things,but even i gotta admit,it's not the same board with-out you:wave:
Rick


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

If its more Amps you need
try this, if using tomy track
8998- Dual Power Pack Terminal Track
8822P Tri-Power Pack (22-volt / 12-volt / 8-volt 1-amp plug in power pack)
and/or try different power supplies hack in a tyco on a tomy or vice versa
computer laptop power supplies vary but some have 18v and 1.5 amps.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Thank You*



Hornet said:


> Good to have you back Al.:thumbsup:
> 
> We might not see eye to eye on alot of things,but even i gotta admit,it's not the same board with-out you:wave:
> Rick


thank you


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Al, Thanks for good info on differences of Tomy & Tyco timing! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL Dyno ... but I left out Life Like or one of it's predecessors which uses a different magnet polarity and has an even different armature/commutator lineup. hopefully someone with a better understanding reads this and helps out. I cannot remember which chassis of that manufacturer used a magnet flux collector across the top of the chassis. the polarity was from top to bottom of magnets and not inside to outside like the other two previously mentioned brands. I think the current LifeLike chassis line up with TOMY and Wizzard and SlotTech and AutoWorld's Super III.
please guys ... whoever can shed light on this, post and thank you in advance.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

The chassis that has the flux collector on top of the motor maggies was made by LifeLike. It was known as the "M" chassis. Wish that they still made them. Good chassis, easily tune-able, good racer. pig


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

partspig said:


> The chassis that has the flux collector on top of the motor maggies was made by LifeLike. It was known as the "M" chassis. Wish that they still made them. Good chassis, easily tune-able, good racer. pig


AKA Rokar 'M' car. I did love those, even though I used a bunch of them up.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

So did I AL, Wish I had some left! pig


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

up the amps! this wil help


al

the M-car & rokar used a sg+ timed armed due to the flux plate making the arm magnet act as a vertical magnet, and not from the sides.

I used pop SG+ arms in my M-car's for a little more speed


----------

